# 1970 GTO Hood Bumpers and Hood alignment



## 70 GTO NH (12 mo ago)

I need information on correct hood bumpers and alignment.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

.16 +.016, - .09 gap is the norm. The 70 assembly manual will have the exact gaps. Can be found at Ames Pontiac as well as the correct bumpers


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi 70 GTO NH,

I did a quick internet search using “Pontiac GTO sheet metal alignment”. Many references come up, including one from someone on the PY forum.

“Tips for aligning all my panels -70 GTO”





Tips for Aligning all my panels-70 gto - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Tips for Aligning all my panels-70 gto The Body Shop TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com














pontiac gto front sheetmetal alignment - Google Search



While reading up is always good, in my experience, patience and trial and error seem to mentally connect the dots for me as to the relationship that slow subtle adjustments/ movements make. If the car is painted use lots of blue or green masking tape on the edges. When adjusting the hood put a pad along the cowl and on the hood corners so as to not hit the fenders.


----------



## 70 GTO NH (12 mo ago)

O52 said:


> .16 +.016, - .09 gap is the norm. The 70 assembly manual will have the exact gaps. Can be found at Ames Pontiac as well as the correct bumpers


No sure on bumper locations/positions. Were can I find a picture or illustration.?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Page #62 of the Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide shows the components and locations.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Page #62 of the Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide shows the components and locations.
> View attachment 150621
> View attachment 150622


Sorry, wrong post. This reply was in relationship to window adjustment.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Few pictures of the 70 Endura bumper components, including bumper brackets which indicate the bolt locations for adjustment.


----------



## 70 GTO NH (12 mo ago)

GTOTIGR said:


> Few pictures of the 70 Endura bumper components, including bumper brackets which indicate the bolt locations for adjustment.
> 
> View attachment 150625
> View attachment 150626
> View attachment 150627





GTOTIGR said:


> Few pictures of the 70 Endura bumper components, including bumper brackets which indicate the bolt locations for adjustment.
> 
> View attachment 150625
> View attachment 150626
> View attachment 150627


I ordered that guide for Ames.
Thank you


----------

